# Algonquin trip. Lifer moose and lifer red crossbills.



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2018)

it was great seeing @BrentC  and @pjaye again. we had much better luck then before. 
Red crossbills lifer. male is red female is yellow.
1


Red Crossbill (Lifer!!!) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Red Crossbill (Lifer!!!)2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
Moose calf
3


Moose (Lifer!!!)3 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4 


Moose (Lifer!!!)2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
juvenile bull
5


Moose (Lifer!!!) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
mamma moose
6


Moose (Lifer!!!)4 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
drinking moose
7


Moose (Lifer!!!) by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (May 7, 2018)

Great set Logan.


----------



## tirediron (May 7, 2018)

Really nice!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Great set Logan.


Thank you.



tirediron said:


> Really nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Jeff G (May 7, 2018)

Too cool that you guys all got some good moose pics!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 8, 2018)

Very nice set............


----------



## pjaye (May 8, 2018)

Great set Logan!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 8, 2018)

nice set... number 3 and 6 are my favs


----------



## baturn (May 8, 2018)

Great set and congrats on the lifers.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 8, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Too cool that you guys all got some good moose pics!


Thank you.



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set............


Thank you.



pjaye said:


> Great set Logan!


Thank you.



birdbonkers84 said:


> nice set... number 3 and 6 are my favs


Thank you.



baturn said:


> Great set and congrats on the lifers.


Thank you.


----------



## HavToNo (May 8, 2018)

Excellent series Logan. Sorry I couldn't make it. Next time.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 8, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Excellent series Logan. Sorry I couldn't make it. Next time.


Thank you. hopefully your back is feeling better.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 9, 2018)

Wow Logan nice work!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 9, 2018)

I like #4. Congrats!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 9, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow Logan nice work!


Thank you.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like #4. Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 10, 2018)

#1 seems a little soft... but the rest are awesome, and I love the moose shots!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 10, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> #1 seems a little soft... but the rest are awesome, and I love the moose shots!


Thank you. if you click it it shouldn't be soft. most of the moose shots are softer then that shot


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 10, 2018)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > #1 seems a little soft... but the rest are awesome, and I love the moose shots!
> ...



I don't really like being forced to go to Flickr, but I went ahead and did it, and I still think the #1 shot is soft in places. #2 (moose shot) is sharper, by comparison.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 10, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...


if your talking about the feathers on the back then yes there soft. but the eye is sharp.


----------

